# 8570c



## drmmr6622 (Jun 25, 2007)

How the hell do i get the front cover off my hp8570C. ive been working on it for hours. and if anyone knows where a manual for it is that would be great.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...s&dlc=en&submit.y=4&submit.x=10&lang=en&cc=us


----------

